# Qualcomm Gobi 3000 not recognized

## newc0mer

Hi!

anyone knows how to configure the wwan gobi 3000?

my kernel doesnt recognize it..

```
 lsusb 

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 147e:2016 Upek Biometric Touchchip/Touchstrip Fingerprint Sensor

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0a5c:217f Broadcom Corp. Bluetooth Controller

Bus 001 Device 005: ID 04f2:b221 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd 

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 05ac:12a0 Apple, Inc. 
```

```
zcat /proc/config.gz | grep ACM

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

CONFIG_USB_ACM=y

# CONFIG_USB_G_ACM_MS is not set
```

```
zcat /proc/config.gz | grep -i qualcomm

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_QUALCOMM=y

```

```
dmesg | grep -i gsm

[    1.639168] USB Serial support registered for GSM modem (1-port)

[    1.640707] option: v0.7.2:USB Driver for GSM modems

```

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.1.10.49 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/gnome, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.14.1-r3, 3.2.12-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.2.12-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-2620M_CPU_@_2.70GHz-with-gentoo-2.1

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 26 May 2012 17:30:01 +0000

ccache version 3.1.6 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p20

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r1, 3.2.3

dev-util/ccache:          3.1.6

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.7-r5

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.9.8.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.21.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.5-r2

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.1 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.14.1-r3

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs ccache distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp-mirror.internap.com/pub/gentoo/ http://www.gtlib.cc.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo ftp://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/pub/linux/gentoo ftp://ftp.ucsb.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirrors.pair.com/ http://gentoo.seren.com/gentoo"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="en de_CH de_DE"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli colord consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode evo exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gnome gnome-keyring gnome-online-accounts gpm gstreamer gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg lcms ldap libnotify mad mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib nautilus ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds pppd pulseaudio qt3support readline sdl session socialweb spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 xcb xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="en de_CH de_DE" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_2 python2_7" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

No ttyUSB appeaers...

```

 # ls /dev/tty                                                                               

tty    tty12  tty17  tty21  tty26  tty30  tty35  tty4   tty44  tty49  tty53  tty58  tty62  ttyS0      

tty0   tty13  tty18  tty22  tty27  tty31  tty36  tty40  tty45  tty5   tty54  tty59  tty63  ttyS1      

tty1   tty14  tty19  tty23  tty28  tty32  tty37  tty41  tty46  tty50  tty55  tty6   tty7   ttyS2      

tty10  tty15  tty2   tty24  tty29  tty33  tty38  tty42  tty47  tty51  tty56  tty60  tty8   ttyS3      

tty11  tty16  tty20  tty25  tty3   tty34  tty39  tty43  tty48  tty52  tty57  tty61  tty9        
```

It is a thinkpad t420s.

any input is appreciated!

cheers!

----------

## NeddySeagoon

newc0mer,

Is this a USB device or PCI device?

If its USB, then your USB subsystem has disowned it.  The kernel need not have a driver loaded for it for it to show in lsusb.

----------

## newc0mer

hi!

it is a usb-connected device. Yes I assume it is disowned by the kernel. but i kinda enabled every module i found related to gsm/usb -.-

dont know what is missing...

----------

## NeddySeagoon

newc0mer,

The kernel is not needed yet.  lsusb can read the vendor and device IDs from every connected operational USB device.

All that is needed in the kernel is the *-HID driver for your root hubs.

Until the device shows in lsusb, nothing else can work.  Try the device as your only external USB device in every USB connecor.

Look at the output of lsusb each time.

Another thing to try is connecting it to a powered USB hub.  Your system could be powering down the USB hub the device is connected to becase of a power overload.

This usually gets you a line or two in dmesg.

----------

